# Need formula for the Chinese numbers



## Tjack (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear All,

Anyone have a sample of the formula to convert numbers into words (dbnum2)..
For example 123,456.65 will convert in 壹拾贰万叁仟肆佰伍拾陆圆陆角伍分

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Drrellik (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/290886-changing-chinese-format.html  this was answered back in 2007, go to cell format > special > select Chinese and done.  hope this helps.


----------

